# Wine Whip



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2010)

I got one of these for Christmas. OMG it is by far the best mixer/degasser/stirrer on the market for your drill. This tool is amazing and I would suggest it for anyone thinking about getting a drill degasser/stirrer. It is pricey at $39.00 but money well spent. The tines are replaceable. It should not be stored in k-meta and due to the fact it has some stainless screws I would only sanitize just before using it if using k-meta. I did not find this listed by any of our sponsors.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2010)

Im pretty sure Winexpert makes that one.


----------



## cpfan (Dec 26, 2010)

Wade E said:


> Im pretty sure Winexpert makes that one.


In Canada, only Winexpert stores seem to carry it (or be able to get it). Kinda expensive too. But it consistently gets great reviews.

Steve


----------



## Tom (Dec 26, 2010)

I'd be careful you don't "whip" to much air in your wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2010)

I am actually getting more agaitation below the surface and less of a vortex above


----------



## Wade E (Dec 26, 2010)

I just dont like the plastic as all the other plastic stirrers always snap right near where it chucks in.


----------



## jtstar (Dec 26, 2010)

How long is it will it work in a five or six gallon carboy


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 26, 2010)

jtstar said:


> How long is it will it work in a five or six gallon carboy



Yes it does very easily.


----------

